# Could Someone ID This Bridgeport Power Feed For Me?



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 16, 2021)

I just got this mill handed down to me from my awesome father in law. I used it today for the first time, and I cannot believe how smooth and quiet this thing is! I'm not sure what model or generation this is either, anyone? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My main question here is this power feed that he gave me with it. He never used it. I just bench tested it and it also runs smooth and quiet, so I will begin installing it. I will need to pull out the lead screw to modify the right side to accept a 5/8 shaft. I would like to know more about it so that I can service it with the proper lubricants. This thing is really cool. It has a gearbox like an old lathe. Six gears with a high and low range, 12 speeds. It goes as fast as the Servo 150 on my FV1 and will go a bit slower and I am quite sure that it wouldn't stall going super slow, because it works with gear reduction. I was thinking of running just this on the static phase converter that he gave me. That way I could use the power feed without turning on the rotary. The tag with all of the info is completely illegible. Don't mind my bench set-up. Here are some pics!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks in advance! This site is awesome!


----------



## hwelecrepair (Mar 16, 2021)

That is an old gear driven powerfeed.  Obsolete as all get out and the same 5 or 6 parts and gears go bad.  It will be interesting to see how you make an extension shaft for the lead screw to work with the gear driven feed.  

Amazing that you have both handles on it and they arent broken, its not common to find both of those.  I have only ever seen one manual from Bridgeport with information on it, lemme see if I can find it.

Jon


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 16, 2021)

hwelecrepair said:


> That is an old gear driven powerfeed.  Obsolete as all get out and the same 5 or 6 parts and gears go bad.  It will be interesting to see how you make an extension shaft for the lead screw to work with the gear driven feed.
> 
> Amazing that you have both handles on it and they arent broken, its not common to find both of those.  I have only ever seen one manual from Bridgeport with information on it, lemme see if I can find it.
> 
> Jon


I would be thrilled if you could find that!
Thanks!


----------



## jcp (Mar 16, 2021)

Here’s some pics of one....they mfd in Italy I’m pretty sure.


----------



## jcp (Mar 16, 2021)

Couple of more pics...


----------



## jcp (Mar 16, 2021)

Two more..


----------



## ttabbal (Mar 16, 2021)

My mill came with one. It works well, other than a couple of gears that sometimes slip. I avoid those and it gets the job done. There is an extension shaft that connects to the leadscrew, and has the thread for the manual handle on the other end. There is a pin that fits in that slot to drive the screw.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 16, 2021)

Very cool info everyone!
I found this power feed in an early 60's brochure on Vintage Machinery. There was no model given, just a description. It said that there is a clutch in it that will stop it if the cutting becomes too heavy. I guess that would also serve as a travel limit function as well, not that I would want to test it.
The brochure also said that it was available on all Bridgeport Mills, except the 48" model. I will measure my table, but I am pretty sure thats what I have. This thing is going on my mill.
I will measure the bolt pattern and the relating shaft position.

I just measured my table, it's 42".


----------



## jcp (Mar 16, 2021)

Look at the pic of the start/stop handle linkage across the front of the table. One pic shows the stop setup. You would have to move the DRO X axis reader to the rear of the table to set the stop system up as original. I ran the mill in the pic for about 15 years........never had the clutch ever kick out.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 16, 2021)

Just for the record, I don't know, but to keep with standing protocols.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 16, 2021)

jcp said:


> Look at the pic of the start/stop handle linkage across the front of the table. One pic shows the stop setup. You would have to move the DRO X axis reader to the rear of the table to set the stop system up as original. I ran the mill in the pic for about 15 years........never had the clutch ever kick out.


I was looking at that. It would be great to have a control lever on the left side as well.
I just pulled the handle and bracket off of the right side. It looks like i will have to pull the lead screw and turn it down to .625 and make an extension to screw onto the end to make it a bit longer. Or, I could just cut the entire end off and make a coupling and attach an entirnew end that will fit the power feed.
Like this. Those are roll pins.




And, thanks Akuia! I know I do!


----------



## jcp (Mar 16, 2021)

Hopefully the pics I sent will help.....


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 16, 2021)

jcp said:


> Hopefully the pics I sent will help.....


Definitely!


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice! I like old Italian machinery.  A small VFD would run that and give you all kinds of variable speed goodness- or a simple static converter would serve
Your Bridgie looks like new also- congrats
-Mark


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 16, 2021)

jcp said:


> Two more..


This is my next move. I have to cut the lead screw and make a new shaft to attach to it. The unthreaded part that will be cut is 1" dia. That should be large enough to just drill and ream a .625 hole into the cut end and have a simple joint with only 1 roll pin.
If anyone thinks that I could do this a better way, then by all means.
Thanks to everyone for your input and efforts helping me on this!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 17, 2021)

No turning back now!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 17, 2021)

I got the end that was cut, bored out to accept the longer shaft. I gave it a good cleaning when I was done. It had been getting greased.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 17, 2021)

All finished and ready to go back on the saddle. 
Just have to take it all apart again. 


The hub for the dial had to be trimmed on the backside. A .005 feeler gauge wont slip in and the dial doesn't rub the pf housing. Much of what I did was outlined in a fied installation guide that I found. If a BP tech showed up to your shop in 1970 to install this, he would have had a new lead screw with him.


----------



## ttabbal (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice job!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you! This should be running today! I had my son help me put the table back on before he left kast night.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 18, 2021)

Finished! Well for now.
It works pretty good, but it does have an issue. 2nd, 3rd, and 4th gear slip. I would guess that those are the most popular speeds and are worn out. I WILL be taking it apart and probably have to make some parts for it in the not too distant future. 5th and 6th gear would seem to be very useful in high range for rapid and low for milling.
Also as I suspected, 1st gear is super slow steady and strong with the gear reduction. Something that my Servo 150 really struggles with. This would be great for climb milling with the lock dragging.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 4, 2021)

Left side control lever and over travel stops are finally done. Seems like I've been working on this on and off for over a month. Its been longer actually. 
The rod is 3/8" chrome from a snowblower. The rod guide bracket on the way cover is a piece of 18" ss sheet metal that I had laying around. The bracket on the left side of the table had a land milled on the back of it to fit the t-slot, so it is rock solid. That is actually a piece of train rail. I made the aluminum knob mostly free hand on the lathe from a piece of 1 1/4 round stock. It might be more oval than round.
I am so glad this is done. Now I don't have to worry about crashing the table into the dro scale again!
I still need to remove the door on the gearbox to see what needs to be done in there.


----------



## jcp (May 4, 2021)

Looking good!!


----------



## hwelecrepair (May 5, 2021)

Ive got about 6 of these torn apart, so if you wanna show what parts you might need I can see if I have any.

Jon


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 5, 2021)

hwelecrepair said:


> Ive got about 6 of these torn apart, so if you wanna show what parts you might need I can see if I have any.
> 
> Jon



Thank you!
When I get the door off I will pm you.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 5, 2021)

Sweet BP !


----------

